# My Walmart rescue



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I loth Walmart and avoid it when I can, tonight I wasn't able to, so of course I had to check on the fish. The ones in the tanks were in cloudy nasty water. The bettas of course weren't in better condition. This female caught my eye. Cloudy nasty water, there is some sticky stuff on the lid by the hole so more than likely it is in the water. Get home and the ammonia test is a shade of green not listed on the card!!! I do have a 10 gal tank that I have 1 female already in, so I guess I'm starting a sorority!!!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

My phone is being dumb so I will post pics soon.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Can you find the fish?? Lol


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Ugh, that's horrible. I hate how Walmart and petsmart have their Bettas on shelves that are under others. The fish don't get light and, since its harder to check on them that way, they don't receive decent care.

I hope the shock of going into clean water doesn't kill her. Are you gradually going to shift he over?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Yup I was up most of the night gradually taking out the crap water and slowly adding in the new clean water. Here is the cup of water and test. So awful!


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

She is loving being out of that awful cup!


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

All things considered she really doesn't look too bad. Her fins look in decent shape and I'm sure she'll start to color up soon.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

kvw1988 said:


> Good Luck!!



Thank you! You can see that she has green eyes! I am thinking maybe a crowntail as well. She has nodules from on the caudal fin like as if parts of the fins fell off. So hopefully in a few days I might see if I'm right.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I really like her.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Coulmnaris? There is a white stringy cotton thing on the fins that poke down (ibcant remember the name) not the anal fin. Did some research and I woul like some help making sure that is what's going on for sure. I read up that mythal blue could help? The ony meds I have around are things you can find at the petsmart and petco. 
I've already started AQ salt, keeping the water clean (only got her last night and immediately did a water change when I saw the cotton string). She is in a 1/2 gal quarantine tank with a non adjustable heater. I sadly don't have another heater but plan on getting a better one Thursday when I get paid. Why else can I do?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Oh her fins have started to color up too! Woot!


----------

